# header panel



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I put my hood on today. I havnt tried bolting up the header panel yet.
By the picture, i think the front of the core support is bent a bit.....lol,
or perhaps the core support needs somemore shims?
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like core support is low, or bumper is too high. How is the door to fender alignment? Eric....P.S. Don't bugger this up! :rofl::cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Need to check the bumper. I think I might have it as high as it goes.
the doors open and close fine.

no buggering ....AYE!!! 
:cheers
ps..those are dungenous crabs 
TK


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check the door to fender gap this will help determine if the core support is high or low...the bumper is also very adjustable.....worK from the doors forward..... I've never eaten a Dungenous Crab, seen 'em in the store though....we have a lot of Blue Claws here on Long Island! E:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Mister E. To me, it looks like the bumper is a bit high. Eric, Dungeness crab are excellent, that's all we have out here (besides imported snow and king crab). I've had blue crab in Maine/Conn/NY, and it's excellent...my girlfriend prefers it over our stuff (she's from NY).....They're all really similar, and all work in a Cioppino!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Top, check all your bumper mounting brackets --- I don't know about on yours but on my 69 the bracket bolt holes are slotted and allow some adjustment. If yours are like that too, it might be all you need.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, the only problem with Blue Claws is the size/meat ratio...not too much in each, but they are tasty! Eric:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

er.................what kinda gap is needed between thr bumper and header panel?
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Should look like this.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

TK that is the mean look


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

now your making me want to adjust mine E, that thing is tight.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The hood/front fender/header panel adjustment is difficult. the good part is, there are many different ways to adjust things up front. ,,,,,,,,Start with the doors, latch to quarter panel area. Then move forward. Fender to door, fender to cow lpanel ......stand back, look at the lines from the side. Do they 'flow' properly?.........Then hood to fender top to header panel......set up nice. Then adjust the bumper. Go back over everything and "trade a little here and there" until everything looks sweet......SHIMS, WASHERS, and PATIENCE.......Then:cheers Eric


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

patients.............lol...................some call me mr patients UE.
any idea how many shims are supposed to raise the core support?
loaded ? I know, wish I was right now lol.
mine definately needs to come up like a 1/4'':confused
My Goat had a run in with a fire hydrant way back in the day. had to replace the bumper. the left headlight bezel would need godzilla to tsist it for me to get that piece on alone.
i tried to put the plastic grills pieces in..............
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can raise the core support by adding "body mount washers" to the 2 mounting points. YES, The plastic grills are a PITA !......follow the steps in the previous post...remember if you LIFT the front of the rad support 1/4" you will affect the forward door/fender and fender/A pillar alignment "slightly"....GO SLOW, loosen the core support mounts, and GENTLY jack the center of the support (with wood in between)a little and watch what happens......This ain't like crabbing!:cheers UE


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Topkat said:


> patients.............lol...................some call me mr patients UE.
> any idea how many shims are supposed to raise the core support?
> loaded ? I know, wish I was right now lol.
> mine definately needs to come up like a 1/4'':confused
> ...


After looking at the 1st pic, it seems like you need to remove the header panel, straighten a bend in the rad/sup and re-install the header panel. It is about an inch out from the bolt holes, looks like.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> now your making me want to adjust mine E, that thing is tight.....


Here are a couple more pics...don't have any real close ups. Sorry.....E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Those core mounts look new. Are you sure they are GTO/ Lemans mounts. The chevelle mounts are different. Some times you get sent the chevelle ones.


----------

